# ReiserFS cannot mount?

## RabbidFrogLobotomy

I cannot mount one of my partitions. It's the only one on the drive and its formatted using ReiserFS.

fdisk prints the partition table as it should

```
Disk /dev/hdc: 163.9 GB, 163928604672 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19929 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdc1               1       19929   160079661   83  Linux
```

I did a reiserfsch --fix-fixable and got

```
Do you want to run this program?[N/Yes] (note need to type Yes if you do):Yes

###########

reiserfsck --fix-fixable started at Thu Apr 13 21:44:39 2006

###########

Replaying journal..

No transactions found

Checking internal tree..

Bad root block 0. (--rebuild-tree did not complete)

Aborted
```

Then I did a reiserfsch --rebuild-tree and the first time i got

```

((lots of similar lines))

init_source_bitmap: Bitmap 1207 (of 32768 bits) is wrong - mark all blocks [39550976 - 39583744] as used

init_source_bitmap: Bitmap 1213 (of 32768 bits) is wrong - mark all blocks [39747584 - 39780352] as used

init_source_bitmap: Bitmap 1214 (of 32768 bits) is wrong - mark all blocks [39780352 - 39813120] as used

init_source_bitmap: Bitmap 1215 (of 32768 bits) is wrong - mark all blocks [39813120 - 39845888] as used

init_source_bitmap: Bitmap 1216 (of 32768 bits) is wrong - mark all blocks [39845888 - 39878656] as used

init_source_bitmap: Bitmap 1217 (of 32768 bits) is wrong - mark all blocks [39878656 - 39911424] as used

init_source_bitmap: Bitmap 1218 (of 32768 bits) is wrong - mark all blocks [39911424 - 39944192] as used

init_source_bitmap: Bitmap 1220 (of 32768 bits) is wrong - mark all blocks [39976960 - 40009728] as used

init_source_bitmap: Bitmap 1221 (of 10192 bits) is wrong - mark all blocks [40009728 - 40019920] as used

Skipping 9432 blocks (super block, journal, bitmaps) 29898866 blocks will be read

0%.block 3022748: The free space (8) is incorrect, should be (2000) - corrected

pass0: vpf-10110: block 3022748, item (0): Unknown item type found [524289 16777472 0x1000100 ??? (15)] - deleted

...20%....40%....60%....80%....100%                        left 0, 6769 /sec

Could not find a hash in use. Using "r5"

Selected hash ("r5") does not match to the hash set in the super block (not set).

        "r5" hash is selected

Flushing..finished

        Read blocks (but not data blocks) 29898866

                Leaves among those 1

                        - leaves all contents of which could not be saved and deleted 1

                Objectids found 2

Pass 1 (will try to insert 0 leaves):

####### Pass 1 #######

Looking for allocable blocks .. finished

Flushing..finished

        0 leaves read

                0 inserted

####### Pass 2 #######

Flushing..finished

No reiserfs metadata found.  If you are sure that you had the reiserfs

on this partition,  then the start  of the partition  might be changed

or all data were wiped out. The start of the partition may get changed

by a partitioner  if you have used one.  Then you probably rebuilt the

superblock as there was no one.  Zero the block at 64K offset from the

start of the partition (a new super block you have just built) and try

to move the start of the partition a few cylinders aside  and check if

debugreiserfs /dev/xxx detects a reiserfs super block. If it does this

is likely to be the right super block version.                        

If this makes you nervous, try  www.namesys.com/support.html,  and for

$25 the author of fsck,  or a colleague  if he is out,  will  step you

through it all.

Aborted
```

Ran it again, and got 

```

Do you want to run this program?[N/Yes] (note need to type Yes if you do):Yes

Replaying journal..

No transactions found

###########

reiserfsck --rebuild-tree started at Thu Apr 13 20:55:05 2006

###########

Pass 0:

####### Pass 0 #######

Loading on-disk bitmap .. ok, 9432 blocks marked used

Skipping 9432 blocks (super block, journal, bitmaps) 0 blocks will be read

Could not find a hash in use. Using "r5"

        "r5" hash is selected

Flushing..finished

        Read blocks (but not data blocks) 0

                Leaves among those 0

                Objectids found 2

Pass 1 (will try to insert 0 leaves):

####### Pass 1 #######

Looking for allocable blocks .. finished

Flushing..finished

        0 leaves read

                0 inserted

####### Pass 2 #######

Flushing..finished

No reiserfs metadata found.  If you are sure that you had the reiserfs

on this partition,  then the start  of the partition  might be changed

or all data were wiped out. The start of the partition may get changed

by a partitioner  if you have used one.  Then you probably rebuilt the

superblock as there was no one.  Zero the block at 64K offset from the

start of the partition (a new super block you have just built) and try

to move the start of the partition a few cylinders aside  and check if

debugreiserfs /dev/xxx detects a reiserfs super block. If it does this

is likely to be the right super block version.                        

If this makes you nervous, try  www.namesys.com/support.html,  and for

$25 the author of fsck,  or a colleague  if he is out,  will  step you

through it all.

Aborted
```

Whenever i try to mount it, i get:

```
kryshaol ~ # mount -v -t reiserfs /dev/hdc1 /rfl/test/

Segmentation fault
```

I tried without the -t and got

```
kryshaol ~ # mount -v /dev/hdc1 /rfl/test/

mount: you didn't specify a filesystem type for /dev/hdc1

       I will try type reiserfs

mount: Operation not supported
```

Does anyone have any ideas how I can recover my HD?

And help would really be appreciated.

Thanks!

EDIT: Typos

----------

## asiB4

 *Quote:*   

> Whenever i try to mount it, i get: 
> 
> Code: 
> 
> kryshaol ~ # mount -v -t reiserfs /dev/hdc1 /rfl/test/ 
> ...

 

were these the mount errors prior to running --fix-fixable and --rebuild-tree...or after? try to mount it read-only, #mount -o ro /dev/hdc1...if this is accomplished run #reiserfsck --check...this should produce some sort of information telling you what actually needs to be done. check the link below for more reiserfsck options and reiserfsck --check exit codes.

http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man8/reiserfsck.8.html

----------

## RabbidFrogLobotomy

After running --fix-fixable and --rebuild-tree

I can't mount it in the way you wrote

----------

## asiB4

 *RabbidFrogLobotomy wrote:*   

> After running --fix-fixable and --rebuild-tree
> 
> I can't mount it in the way you wrote

 

did you perform the reiserfsck --check prior to running those commands...if so what error messages were present after running it.

try running #reiserfsck --check /dev/hdc1 without mounting it...see what info it spits out...

----------

## RabbidFrogLobotomy

Never mind, the HDD is gone :/

----------

## asiB4

 *RabbidFrogLobotomy wrote:*   

> Never mind, the HDD is gone :/

 

that sucks!   :Crying or Very sad: 

hardware failure...or data wiped out? from what I understand when running --rebuild-tree data goes away...never done a --rebuild-tree so not positive...although the manpage states making a backup of all data on the partition prior to running it.

----------

## RabbidFrogLobotomy

I deleted all partitions on the drive.

dmesg now gives me

```

dmesg | grep "hdc"

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xffa8-0xffaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hdc: Maxtor 6Y160L0, ATA DISK drive

hdc: max request size: 1024KiB

hdc: 320173056 sectors (163928 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=19929/255/63, UDMA(133)

hdc: cache flushes supported

 hdc:hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }
```

----------

## rickvernam

```
hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error } 

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC } 
```

I'm getting these same errors - do they imply bad HD, or bad partition/format?

----------

## x22

 *rickvernam wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error } 
> 
> ...

 

That may be bad HD, bad (or not correctly connected) ATA cable or bad IDE controller (or maybe something else).

----------

## rickvernam

 *x22 wrote:*   

> That may be bad HD, bad (or not correctly connected) ATA cable or bad IDE controller (or maybe something else).

 

I did a low-level test of the HD - did not find any errors.  I've been able to use reiserfsck to rebuild a lot of stuff, and I've been recoving GBs from the HD without any problems.

I am 100% sure that the HD in question is fine and that these errors are due to filesystem failure - this is not surprising considering the number of hard shutdowns the system has endured over the past two months...

Thanks.

----------

